# Black Ghost Knife and Discus ???



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't have them yet, but This is the plan:

55 Gallon Tank
undergravel filter w/ 2 power heads
Fine gravel for bedding
Lots of live plants
mixture of flat and round rock

1-BGK

4-6 Discuss

How does that sound, good idea, bad idea???


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I asked about under gravel filters a while back and most people stated not to use them. Either a canister or hang one on the back. Also what kind of lights do you plan on using for "lots of plants"?


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

For the lighting i wanted to go with straight fluorescent bulbs with a daylight spectrum, or if i could find spiral fluorescent tubes, cause i heard those would be better.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

75I wouldn't advise a bgk in a 55, I had one in a 75 and within 2 years it was 13 inches long.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, guess i will be getting an 80g tank then, cuz i want that BGK lol. I wish i didnt get rid of my 110 gal.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

flyin-lowe said:


> I asked about under gravel filters a while back and most people stated not to use them. Either a canister or hang one on the back. Also what kind of lights do you plan on using for "lots of plants"?


Did anyone ever say why not to use them, cuz i had one in my 110 gal. and i never had a problem with fish dying or anything. But thanx for the info i will look into getting a Bio Wheel filter also.


----------



## RodneyL001 (Oct 12, 2009)

You will find everybody has a favorite type of filter that they swear by. If you had success with under gravel filter's in the past, I would say go for it. You know that vacuuming your gravel is a must with UGF's. I always have a UGF in my tanks, but I also use a canister filter as well. Of course if you are going to try your hand with live plants, some experts say UGF'S are great for plant growth. Get what you feel most comfortable with, because you will never get even experts to agree on the subject. I am no expert, but I have over 30 years of fish husbandry under my belt, and IMO, I say use the UGF.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You'll definately want a larger tank than the 55 with those fellers in there. Be prepared to do frequent and large water changes. Discs require prestine water conditions. Other than that...just provide a hide out for the BGK and you should be good to go.


----------

